# Possibly a pellet grill in my future...2 Questions



## John Barleycorn (Apr 15, 2019)

Greetings from southern Oregon.  First post.

Been using Lazarri charcoal in our Hibachi or larger grill for years.  Saw a promo for the Traeger pellet grill on QVC for $600 or so.  BetterHalf says why not get one.  It has some good features and might go for it...except it is made in China.  Would this be sub-standard metal ?  

Looked around a bit and see most pellet grills are made in China except Memphis and Cool Shack....which are in the $2000.00 range.  Are there some other less expensive USA made units that we can buy ?

Traeger pellets seem to be OK, except I came across LumberJack pellets which seem to be a better quality.  Anyone use these ?

Any help or comments will be much appreciated.


----------



## Grilljack (Nov 27, 2019)

Johnny Yuma said:


> Greetings from southern Oregon.  First post.
> 
> Been using Lazarri charcoal in our Hibachi or larger grill for years.  Saw a promo for the Traeger pellet grill on QVC for $600 or so.  BetterHalf says why not get one.  It has some good features and might go for it...except it is made in China.  Would this be sub-standard metal ?
> 
> ...



How is it going, Johnny? Are you still choosing?

Well, I do not have a top o' the line pellet grill - it's Camp Chef SmokePro, specs here. But based on what I've read about the model that I have, I should be having more problems than I experienced.
Of course, _gladly_ I'm not.

As I've mentioned in another thread, from what I heard traegers are great. And my brother is pretty happy with his Traeger Homestead. Warranty period is 3 years, he bought his about 5 years ago and still have no issues. 

As for Memphis, unfortunately, I heard that they are no longer made in the USA (can't find any proofs right now, so feel free to correct me if I'm wrong). They are made in China as well. 

For pellets, I like Lumberjack 100% Hickory, or Mesquite blend. 

Good luck choosing!


----------

